# Shuddering+stepper motor ??



## Herbiegemma (May 10, 2010)

Wonder if anyone can help, I have a problem with my VW Touareg 05 plate. When I turn the steering wheel full lock left or right in tight places the car shudders. It doesn't do it all the time but does appear to be getting worse as time goes on. I have been told that it may well be the Stepper motor. Can anyone shed more light on this for me. 
Thanks in anticipation :confused


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

I think I have the same symptom. I have an 05 V8 with 40k miles. If I am in a parking garage it is especially noticeable. If I go hard left (steering wheel all the way turning left), when I straigten out, I feel a repetetive bump in the right front wheel. It feels like you ran over something and it is now stuck on your tire. The first time it happend I was certain that somthing the size of a tennis ball was stuck on the surface of my tire. I would be interested to know what the cause is. I have been wanting to take it in to the dealer.

What is a "Touareg 05 plate"?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, this is the famous stepper motor problem. Some are resolved by a software update; others by replacement of the stepper motor itself. The problem is most prevalent in slow left hand turns, but sometimes turning right does the same thing.

I'd do some searches on this. I posted many years ago about this in great detail.... probably in 2004.


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

I had this problem back in 2007, but it felt while performing low speed turns not while straightening out. Took it to dealer and they performed a 'reflash differential control module' and that fixed it. I did a bit of research on this issue before I took it in. Technical Bulletin was issued for it. TB info: Group 39, Number 04-02. It should be available on-line somewhere.


----------



## Herbiegemma (May 10, 2010)

Hi Denm33 Didn't mean to confuse anyone but that is the number plate of my car (registered on 05)- I thought it might help with the diagnosis of the problem


----------



## Herbiegemma (May 10, 2010)

Got the Bulletin and Thanks for your help. The problem I have now is although I know the problem with the car I am being told that if I take it to a VW dealer they want to diagnose the problem themselves which they want to charge me £65.00 per half an hour. I have told them I know the problem but this makes no difference. Does anyone know if I have to take it to a VW dealer or are there other mechanics out there that have the technology to solve this problem a?


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

Can someone briefly describe the repair? amount of labor; parts; software, etc? My T-reg is still under VW platinum warranty. 

thanks everyone.


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

Dont let them tell you its normal vehicle function like Jack Daniels in Fairlawn told me......only for it to worsen once your out of warranty.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

bump on this: 



denm33 said:


> Can someone briefly describe the repair? amount of labor; parts; software, etc? My T-reg is still under VW platinum warranty.
> 
> thanks everyone.


 I was surprised to hear that this can be described as "normal" by a dealer tech. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## lovickd (Oct 11, 2012)

*Shuddering+stepper motor*

This is an old issue with Touareg's and with lots of opinions. Here is my experience. Originally I got a brake error message. Scanning with a Vag-com directed me to differential locks and suggestions to replace the stepper motor. After about a year I did replace the stepper motor (easy job) and to my amazment all the errors vanished. I also had the shuddering-binding proble which didn't improve. The transfer case stepper motor was the next logical consideration. As an aside I also had the airbag error along the way. To fix this error one replaces a connector under the driver seat. I just cleaned the connector and fortunately the airbag error was solved. I got to thinking that perhaps the same thing happens with these stepper motors. So, on the transfer case stepper motor I disconnected the two connectors and cleaned them thouroughly with contact cleaner and reattached. I just performed this two days ago but my Treg now steers like a dream. No more binding on sharps turns or backing out. Its just been two days but this may be the fix for a difficult problem...time will tell.

Also as an aside, I dismantled the original stepper motor that was replaced. There is nothing to become defective. A simple motor with brushes. The brushes were like new, little wear. A simple circuit board with no electronic components...just soldered connections, magnets and windings.


----------

